# September Photography Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## kage (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got off my phone. Photo with a phone


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 1, 2009)

Bexford with her new housemate, Bubbles.


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Bassism (Sep 1, 2009)

Endeavour said:


>



I like it


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 2, 2009)

Paddling pool larks


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 2, 2009)

Time to go back to school - this dropped through the letter box yesterday...


----------



## lobster (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## lobster (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## kropotkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Orton effect?


----------



## lobster (Sep 4, 2009)

the last photo is


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 5, 2009)

Barking mads dog looks great










Cheap car boot sale camera junk and both fully working.  The crap SLR was £5 and the dogs bollocks box camera only £4.


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2009)

*Can anyone id this little critter?*


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2009)

Elephant Hawk Moth mate 

Had one in the greenhouse in Cornwall, though didn't see it in caterpiller form.

We watched it transform from pupa to moth - & i got a pic


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2009)

Cheers buddy. 
The wife thought it was a snake and came running, screaming at me to sort it out.
Previous to this she ran screaming from a toad, which I grabbed hold of and took it to the brook near our new house.
Long time no see!!!
Were moving again in a few weeks time


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2009)

I WILL drop you a pm!


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 5, 2009)

From Minolta XGM SLR


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2009)

*I has chocolates*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 6, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> From Minolta XGM SLR


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 6, 2009)

Less successful test shoots from the Minolta XGM SLR. Photoscaped


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2009)

Endeavour said:


>



Love on the rocks?


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 8, 2009)

A couple from the Dorset County Show:


----------



## e19896 (Sep 8, 2009)

Our sax player busking in Sheffield





a mate B M X-ing





2 new memebrs of the anarchist house/sqaut





A friend giveing it at Art in The Park Sheffield.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 8, 2009)

Taken around the Cambridge area on Sunday with a £3 car boot sale Edixa Primaflex SLR and a very mediocre Steinheil Cassaron lens infested with fungus!


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmmm. How can I get me some of this arty fungus?


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 8, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> Hmmm. How can I get me some of this arty fungus?



Leave your camera in a damp loft or shed for 30 years and it will be perfect


----------



## cybertect (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 8, 2009)

Ipswich docks today taken with a car boot sale Exa SLR with a tapering shutter had to crop the shutter curtain out!


----------



## cybertect (Sep 8, 2009)

Ipswich seems to have gotten taller than I remember.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 8, 2009)

e19896 said:


> A friend giveing it at Art in The Park Sheffield.


excellent, my friend had a gig on friday as part of some festy thing up your neck of the woods, don't know if it was this, sounds like it was a good weekend anyway.






whereas we were splashing around the dales of the peaks.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 8, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Ipswich seems to have gotten taller than I remember.



The docks area is being redeveloped with luxury flats and continental style shops. It is a great location for photography so I wasted a film to test a £10 car boot sale camera. It has a slight tapering shutter problem on higher speeds 250th - so probably its last film!


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2009)

A couple of possibles for this month's photo comp


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 9, 2009)

Stowpirate: I'm really liking the stuff you've put up this month.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 9, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Stowpirate: I'm really liking the stuff you've put up this month.



I am on a roll at the moment with a fridge full of film and loads mediocre cheap cameras to try out 

That last photo by pogofish is great portrait shot. I was wondering if it was a candid shot or it it was seen as a great warm moment and re-enacted?


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## pogofish (Sep 9, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> That last photo by pogofish is great portrait shot. I was wondering if it was a candid shot or it it was seen as a great warm moment and re-enacted?



Thanks - It was a candid moment, caught when I was posing them for a slightly more formal shot.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Jackobi (Sep 10, 2009)

Dianthus - 1987-1995






(Scan)


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats it for the Exa test film. Now for the next boring slide show from an XA


----------



## e19896 (Sep 10, 2009)

NOTE   of course i in no way condone trespass on live rail sites, readers should be aware this constitutes Criminal Trespass and contravenes Sections 128 to 131 of the Serious Organised Crime and Police Act 2005 (SOCAP). This can result in a £5000 fine or 6 months imprisonment take your own risk..

High Marnham Power Station is a former coal-fired power station currently undergoing demolition. It is located in Nottinghamshire, to the west of the River Trent, just south of the village of Dunham. It was the most southerly of three power stations which lined the River Trent, the others being West Burton and Cottam. The station was opened in 1959 and had a generating capacity on 945 megawatts

The station closed in 2003 after nearly 45 years in operation, with a loss of 119 jobs.The station's chimneys were demolished on 15 December 2004. The station's 150 feet (46 m) high boiler house was demolished on 5 October 2006.The station's five cooling towers still stand 24 2 09.

This is the line that ran into High Marnham Power Station onto Lincoln, over the river trent, over the A46 to Nottingham..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 10, 2009)

e19896 said:


> .



Very nice.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Sep 10, 2009)

*Huskie*

The best so far this month:  Pentax K110D and a cheap old manual focus 50mm:


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 11, 2009)

BaroooOOOF! Lovely dog photos. Huskies are top beasties.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 11, 2009)

ToothlessFerret said:


> The best so far this month:  Pentax K110D and a cheap old manual focus 50mm:



Great dog photos I like the eyes shot. Does this Pentax K110D take k mount lenses from all those old classic film camera days and can you mount 42mm mount lenses with an adaptor?


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks both   Yes, the Pentax takes a k or pk mount lens and is very backward friendly.  One of the attractions of Pentax   This lens is a Pentax - M 50mm f1.7.  Cost £25 on ebay.  Have to make a few changes for the settings, shoot in manual mode, set aperture manually, and focus manually.  You can use the 'green button' that will give you a shutter speed, but I usually need to put a few stops on it.  As for other old mounts, I haven't tried any adapters, but I see lots of M42 lens for Pentax about.  Plenty of K mounts around though   Thing is though, I love this one lens - its become my default lens.  Makes you do portraits.


----------



## Bassism (Sep 11, 2009)

Endeavour said:


>




Life's a beach


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 11, 2009)

Taken with a £2 car boot sale Olympus XA rangefinder camera.  Film used was Ilford HP5 developed in the kitchen sink with Jessops chemicals. Developer was well out of date and brown horrible red colour!


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 11, 2009)

Ghost BMXers. He came back from the dead for some more hardcore street riding...


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 11, 2009)

Horse and hounds:


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 11, 2009)

Paul Russell that Horse and hounds photo is great action shot 






More from my XA


----------



## cybertect (Sep 11, 2009)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Thing is though, I love this one lens - its become my default lens.



I can see why 

The hexagonal bokeh is the only thing I might have problems with, but it works wonderfully in the first shot.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 11, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Paul Russell that Horse and hounds photo is great action shot



Cheers. They're hunting an imaginary fox, of course...


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Madusa (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Madusa (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 12, 2009)

A few photos from a recent holiday in Scotland.


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Sep 12, 2009)

> ToothlessFerret






> Endeavour


 should have used for Seaside comp 



> gamma globulins


some them nice


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 12, 2009)

gamma globulins the two photo's with what looks like lens flare are stunning.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments re: the husky shots.  By thye way, the black/white sibe at the bottom is my boy, Wolfy:


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Sep 12, 2009)

Out at the park with my parents and the boy


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 12, 2009)

Taken at Clarence Dock in Leeds earlier today (despite some absolute cock of a security guard telling us we couldn't take pictures of people's flats!!)...


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Jackobi (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Jackobi (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Jackobi (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 13, 2009)

It is great to see a lot of B&W photos this month 


















More from XA developed in kitchen sink


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 13, 2009)

REAL phot... I mean... that's cool man. DIY home dev & print FTW


----------



## Madusa (Sep 13, 2009)

you're a walking slogan board, herbsman Weird fucking slogans.


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Stow and dlx1. Those were probably the two I was happiest with from the whole break. Dawn and evening on the same day. I went to the same place 2 years ago with just a pentax point-n-shoot and am pleased with how my skillzors are progressing, and how much difference the D40 makes over the old pentax. Still lots of room for improvement though, I'm not sure I have the courage to return to real film yet.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 13, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> Thanks Stow and dlx1. Those were probably the two I was happiest with from the whole break. Dawn and evening on the same day. I went to the same place 2 years ago with just a pentax point-n-shoot and am pleased with how my skillzors are progressing, and how much difference the D40 makes over the old pentax. Still lots of room for improvement though, I'm not sure I have the courage to return to real film yet.



It's funny, I was desperately in the market for a new camera cos my frustrating piece of junk finally gave way. After MUCH agonising i wanted to get the Nikon D40 or D60 but the size and price put me off for the time being. Will probably get an entry slr in a couple months time but right now I actually went for a Pentax point and shoot a few days ago-mainly for the handiness and amazing compact size It's proving to be a good 'take everywhere' cam.


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 13, 2009)

Well my pentax is the Optio S which was released in 2003, so it's getting on a bit. While a great carry everywhere camera (I still do), I got it second hand, and the lens has some marks I've been unable to remove, and I had to replace the battery as it used to last about 10 photos when I took it out on cold winter days (the D40 easily managed several hundred this winter, but the battery was new).

The images aren't as crisp, and it doesn't pick up colours as strongly (it especially has trouble with blue skies if there are cloud patches, so unless it's a really clear day, most of my skies look washed out), but is better with greens and reds. I suppose some of this could be fixed with post-processing (something which I've only really got into since getting the SLR, but could retroactively apply to my older images to see how they come out) but the D40 takes much more vibrant images, and has a setting to make the colours even more vivid than those overleaf.

Here's a couple of pictures similar to some of the ones I posted on the previous page - the difference is pretty obvious.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 13, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> REAL phot... I mean... that's cool man. DIY home dev & print FTW



Still relying on those damn electronics of the XA to get that exposure correct so no "REAL photography" yet


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Robster970 (Sep 13, 2009)

So my D70 gave up the ghost a few months ago, I've not been in the groove nor have I really thought about taking any pictures for some time. My Mrs borrows my Ma-in-Law's camera for some stuff and hey presto I get my groove back.

Just wondering whether to go lightweight with an LX3 or go for the Ricoh GR III


----------



## e19896 (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been cooking:


----------



## big eejit (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Madusa (Sep 13, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> A few photos from a recent holiday in Scotland.








			
				gamma globulins said:
			
		

> The images aren't as crisp, and it doesn't pick up colours as strongly (it especially has trouble with blue skies if there are cloud patches, so unless it's a really clear day, most of my skies look washed out), but is better with greens and reds. I suppose some of this could be fixed with post-processing (something which I've only really got into since getting the SLR, but could retroactively apply to my older images to see how they come out) but the D40 takes much more vibrant images, and has a setting to make the colours even more vivid than those overleaf.
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures similar to some of the ones I posted on the previous page - the difference is pretty obvious.



Yes, christ there is a stark difference between the colours when you compare the two cams side by side. Mine's a pentax L70 and whilst do recognise that colours do seem a bit washed out, it's good to see what other cams can do... but obvs assuming that the time of day/ weather differences make a major difference the overall quality/effect but still...


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 13, 2009)

e19896 said:


>


fucking nice. I see you exposed for the sky in most of these. I love that look. Foreground is obviously underexcposed as a result but who cares man, these look great.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 13, 2009)

From another XA test film developed in kitchen sink


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 14, 2009)

Johnny

Those two pictures are positively surreal.  In the first one, the two guys, I guess waiting for their women to come out of the Ladies, with one standing face on and the other exactly side on, in strong light is a powerful and strange image.

Similarly the second picture with the man frozen-still in the photograph, the strangely pale colouring on the mountains behind and that very odd yellow vehicle that seems to have no radiator, at the side.  Both of these photographs have a sort of Edward Hopper feel to them with something else intangible added.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Johnny
> 
> Those two pictures are positively surreal.  In the first one, the two guys, I guess waiting for their women to come out of the Ladies, with one standing face on and the other exactly side on, in strong light is a powerful and strange image.
> 
> Similarly the second picture with the man frozen-still in the photograph, the strangely pale colouring on the mountains behind and that very odd yellow vehicle that seems to have no radiator, at the side.  Both of these photographs have a sort of Edward Hopper feel to them with something else intangible added.



It's what I like about photography. That sort of thing is literally all around us.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 14, 2009)

XA again. Developed in the kitchen sink.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Sep 14, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> fucking nice. I see you exposed for the sky in most of these. I love that look. Foreground is obviously underexcposed as a result but who cares man, these look great.



Playing with colour temp, still not there but i like the feel going for a 1970,s retro look with what one is doing, played a little in gimp ie curves and scaleing thats your lot..


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 14, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


>



That is one great looking photo and weird too 














More from the kitchen sink & XA


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 14, 2009)

A beauty camera


----------



## scifisam (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow - some of these pictures are really making me want to ask for a decent camera for my birthday. I love the b&w of the kid staring out of the train window, the cows and bikes, and all the rest. 

Margaret Thatcher has finally lost it and gone furniture shopping in the nude. Don't worry, she's armless.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 14, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Margaret Thatcher has finally lost it and gone furniture shopping in the nude. Don't worry, she's armless.



ArgHHHHHH


----------



## cybertect (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Sep 14, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> XA again. Developed in the kitchen sink.



Is that last one how it came out of the developer?

It's like an old glass plate image. 

e2a: or was it simply shot through a grimy window?


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 14, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Is that last one how it came out of the developer?
> 
> It's like an old glass plate image.
> 
> e2a: or was it simply shot through a grimy window?



Those portraits are fantastic it is difficult to choose the best so the train set wins by a slight margin.

That was using a filter in Photoscape editing software. I am not that impressed with the XA camera. It is well over rated and I have tried three cameras now. The pictures are OK but cannot be cropped much before they start to lose sharpness - I crop all my photos. The simpler cheaper four element XA1, 2 & 3 & Trip have a much sharper lens albeit not as contrasty - I think that is well know amongst XA user - but all considered it is still a great toy rangefinder camera and I will use it a lot in the future.















Back on real cameras not compromised by small packaging design consideration. These were taken on 46 year old £4 Beauty rangefinder with a proper 45mm f1.9 Biokor-S lens and Copol-SV shutter. I was surprised to find it is like a Leitz lens in quality.

Photoscape for anybody interested can be found here

http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php


----------



## cybertect (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh, and here's one for JC2


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 14, 2009)

XA using colour film


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Sep 14, 2009)

Pentax K110D and an old Pentax manual focus M 50mm prime.  Paws in the Park Dog Show, Hop Farm, Kent:


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 15, 2009)

ToothlessFerret, that's a great dog photo. One blue one brown eyes is weird 






















From beauty rangefinder camera. Not sure if I got the brightness right as using crt monitor, they look brighter on a lcd & tft. Overcast dull day yesterday so it is difficult to judge in photo editing.Flickr appears to do something horrible in compression that ruins the rigging against the sky? It appears was steps on the flickr site but not on the urban75!


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 15, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> From beauty rangefinder camera. Not sure if I got the brightness right as using crt monitor, they look brighter on a lcd & tft. Overcast dull day yesterday so it is difficult to judge in photo editing.Flickr appears to do something horrible in compression that ruins the rigging against the sky? It appears was steps on the flickr site but not on the urban75!



1. REAL photographers have all their monitors calibrated correctly, so they have no doubt whether they got the brightness or colours right. Besides, REAL photographers never get things wrong. If a REAL photographer's photos look wrong, then YOUR EYES are wrong.

2. REAL photographers don't use flickr.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 15, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> 1. REAL photographers have all their monitors calibrated correctly, so they have no doubt whether they got the brightness or colours right. Besides, REAL photographers never get things wrong



Using a 50p car boot sale 1997 Dell CRT Monitor and a craptastic NEC pentium 4 running Ubuntu so theirs no chance of calibrating anything 



Herbsman. said:


> If a REAL photographer's photos look wrong, then YOUR EYES are wrong.



Or you are just getting old and need autofocus and an electronic shutter 



Herbsman. said:


> 2. REAL photographers don't use flickr.



it comes as part of my broadband package


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 15, 2009)

Come on man I'm only being daft!!!


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 15, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Come on man I'm only being daft!!!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 15, 2009)

More boring images from the XA.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 15, 2009)

Another XA photo


----------



## cybertect (Sep 15, 2009)

Someone's nicked your XA


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 15, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Someone's nicked your XA



That is a zone focus XA2 version which I think is a better camera with a sharper lens but not as challenging to use


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 16, 2009)

Interesting tings...

Should be printed IMO


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 16, 2009)

More boring snaps from Beauty Lightomatic III camera. Taken on well out of date 10p car boot sale film


----------



## e19896 (Sep 16, 2009)

Playing with colour temp on a the empty Redmires Reservoir Sheffield, we was given access to the empty reservoir built 1828-1854 30 years, so with hard hats and high vis clothing boots a go a go roped of we had a walk round with our guid for the 6 hours there, we found rusting old scaffold from the last works on this beast the rest are here thanks to all involved what a privalge more images and write up next few days..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 16, 2009)

e19896 said:


> ..


 
Yo.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 16, 2009)

Caracol!


----------



## cybertect (Sep 16, 2009)

e19896 said:


>



Ceci n'est pas une pipe


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Madusa said:


> Caracol!
> 
> http://i28.tinypic.com/5dur9g.jpg


 Upsidedown back lit


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 16, 2009)

e19896 said:


>



A fantastic shot of a rusty old pipe must be Beginners luck


----------



## e19896 (Sep 16, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> A fantastic shot of a rusty old pipe must be Beginners luck



Yer right? fuck that was like hard work but stunning images


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 16, 2009)

Taken with Ciro 35 camera and film developed in kitchen sink


----------



## Padcore (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 17, 2009)

From Zorki C & Jupiter-8


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 18, 2009)

Taken with car boot sale £2.50 Praktica TL1000 SLR with Zenitar Fisheye lens and 10p out of date film


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 18, 2009)

Great stuff there stowpirate.  Surprisingly well saturated colour for an out of date film.  The Zenitar fisheye looks to be a useful extra for occasional use.  I presume it has the standard M42 thread that the old East German cameras used so you can put it on any of your SLR cameras.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 18, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Great stuff there stowpirate.  Surprisingly well saturated colour for an out of date film.  The Zenitar fisheye looks to be a useful extra for occasional use.  I presume it has the standard M42 thread that the old East German cameras used so you can put it on any of your SLR cameras.



It was SupaSnaps film and expired in I think 2001 and was a tad over saturated especially blue - could be Asda scanning. I have noticed when you leave the film in the camera half finished for years, it usually end up with a green to red hue on the old half and the more recent images turn out OK. The Zenitar is 16mm f2.8 M42 mount. I have two of them now the other cost me £70 on ebay


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is another one which I think was the best. Getting exposure correct with a fisheye is a black art.The camera meter gave stupid readings and my hand held meter was just as bad. Exposure changes across the frame


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 18, 2009)

I can understand why a fisheye lens might give exposure problems with a through-the-lens meter because it will capture more sky than a standard lens.  A bottom-weighted meter would be less prone to error I think.  I can't see why a hand held meter would give problems unless the meter had a fault.

By chance I discovered that Ken Rockwell did a review of that Zenitar zoom, and says some good things about it while at the same time pointing out the manual diaphragm as an inconvenience.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 18, 2009)

Both taken in Hyde Park, Leeds.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 18, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Both taken in Hyde Park, Leeds.


Great use of B&W


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 18, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I can understand why a fisheye lens might give exposure problems with a through-the-lens meter because it will capture more sky than a standard lens.  A bottom-weighted meter would be less prone to error I think.  I can't see why a hand held meter would give problems unless the meter had a fault.
> 
> By chance I discovered that Ken Rockwell did a review of that Zenitar zoom, and says some good things about it while at the same time pointing out the manual diaphragm as an inconvenience.



If you look at the last photo the sun is to the right giving a reading of 500th at f22. To the left it was f8 with f11 in front of me. You can see the overexposure to the left. The meter works fine for normal photography. The fisheye Zenitar has an auto aperture, but most early Russian M42 mount has manual aperture.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 18, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Great use of B&W



Ta, i love black and white i do


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 18, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Both taken in Hyde Park, Leeds.



Great.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 18, 2009)

that's really good frank, i like that.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 19, 2009)

Ilford HP5 film developed with universal paper developer this morning in the kitchen sink. Pentina M Leaf shutter SLR with a mirror fault above 125th


----------



## army_of_one (Sep 19, 2009)

HDR experiments:


----------



## cybertect (Sep 19, 2009)

Out for a stroll in Carshalton this morning


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 19, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> HDR experiments:



I like 2 and 3 quite a bit. I read somewhere, maybe on here, that you've used HDR successfully, if the viewer can't detect that you've used it.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Endeavour (Sep 20, 2009)

cybertect said:


>


U N U S E D S P A C E S - U S E D  P L A C E S


----------



## e19896 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 20, 2009)

From a closed down boys detention centre in Leeds I took a trip to today.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2009)

*Goodwood Planes*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2009)

*Goodwood Cars*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2009)

*Goodwood People*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2009)

*Goodwood Girls*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 20, 2009)

nice tryptich of sets there garf 

eta: damn, you posted another


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2009)

More >>


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nice tryptich of sets there garf
> 
> eta: damn, you posted another



yup been a good weekend for photos the event was a personal disaster with many issues with family but the shots look great... so on balance it's ok... 

ish  families who'd have em...

I particularly loving the Battle of Britain war birds shots it's the first time I've used my new long lens never really found a use for it til now...


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 20, 2009)

>


Awesome photo!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Awesome photo!



yeah well pleased with it straight of the camera too no fiddling with the raw loving the lens...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2009)

Some really nice photos posted today. I like enumbers' view of the world. Barking, nice colour and composition, and a nice bunch from Garf.

I always enjoy opening up these threads.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 21, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


>



Great photo I saw the Vulcan yesterday doing an air display while in Cambridge


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Great photo I saw the Vulcan yesterday doing an air display while in Cambridge



The perspective of that photo is deceiving: at first glance, I thought it had been taken from above...


----------



## cybertect (Sep 21, 2009)

I am having a hard time understanding

1) whether that's 3 feet or 300 feet tall

2) what the hell it is? some kind of seating arrangement with a peculiar foot scraper in the middle or a huge eccentric monument?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2009)

cybertect said:


> I am having a hard time understanding
> 
> 1) whether that's 3 feet or 300 feet tall
> 
> 2) what the hell it is? some kind of seating arrangement with a peculiar foot scraper in the middle or a huge eccentric monument?



Maybe this will help. 






It's in a place called Steveston, a fishing village that was engulfed by the suburb of Richmond, B.C. It is a memorial for fishermen lost at sea.

I took the shot from ground level, to create an unusual perspective.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 21, 2009)

Craptastic images of Cambridge taken yesterday with Praktica SLR & Zenitar fisheye lens. Film developed in kitchen sink using well out of date chemicals. For my pathetic attempt at photoediting I blame ShowFoto software.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

I like the first one and the last two.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2009)

The woman in the last photo doesn't look too happy with you.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 21, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> The woman in the last photo doesn't look too happy with you.



I waited until they were real close. She was probably wondering why I was pointing my camera straight at her from a couple of meters away. I upset a load of Japanese tourists by photographing them taking photos albeit their shots had loads of other people in them. 


















More fisheye madness, it is great with faces


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 21, 2009)

First public gig by _Stolen Car_:


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 21, 2009)

Taken with £2.75 car boot sale Zenit EM fitted with Zenitar Fisheye.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 22, 2009)

Torquay: near the harbour


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 22, 2009)

Hocus Eye. This is like Poker who has got the best hand and what card is going  to be turned next. Great photos,  I was wondering what they would look like in B&W. They have a sort c1930's feel 






Zorki-C Jupiter-8


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 22, 2009)

Thaks Stowpirate

Yes they are 1930's style.  The last 3 are of a what was a hotel that had for years been left to go tatty.  It has recently been refurbished while being turned into flats.  For years I had wondered why it was allowed to rot and wanted to see it renovated.  The art-deco style I think had been added in the 30's to the original 1890s building.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 22, 2009)

Now let's jump to the 1950s:


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 22, 2009)

From Eastbourne this month.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 22, 2009)

Zenit EM & Zenitar Fisheye


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 23, 2009)

Duxford Sunday Airshow as seen from a Cambridge Park - Zorki-C Jupiter-8.  if only I had taken a Jupiter-11 135mm lens with me


----------



## g force (Sep 23, 2009)

Couple of shots from Hong Kong visit last week:


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2009)

*Goodwood cropped and close ups*






















More >>

Full sized crops of the Goodwood planes.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 23, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat  - Great Vulcan photo, I bet the sound of the engines was just as impressive as those looks


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> GarfieldLeChat  - Great Vulcan photo, I bet the sound of the engines was just as impressive as those looks



the ground literally shook!!


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 23, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> the ground literally shook!!



Never thought I would see a Vulcan again, so it was a real surprise to see it fly low over Addenbrookes Hospital on Sunday. The last display of the day had the Red Arrows doing low level turns over the hospital


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 23, 2009)

Wasting film on the way to the lab taken with Zorki-C Jupiter-8


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Never thought I would see a Vulcan again, so it was a real surprise to see it fly low over Addenbrookes Hospital on Sunday. The last display of the day had the Red Arrows doing low level turns over the hospital



I got to fly in one as a kid on one of it's last RAF service flights it's got a farking tiny cockpit for such a big plane...

It might even be part of the current flying one or the same air fame (I think the current one flying is several vulcans in one as it were...)  The problems were originally that it cost about 60 grand for the fire crews needed for take off and landing and then these days it's the cost of flying it about 17 grand a minute in fuel...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2009)

love the grain on your shots


----------



## army_of_one (Sep 23, 2009)

My wife got some photos of her grandmother and grandfather circa WWII and after. I've scanned them for her and thought I might share some of them here:


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 23, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> My wife got some photos of her grandmother and grandfather circa WWII and after. I've scanned them for her and thought I might share some of them here:



This one really stands out as war time photo. Old photos are fantastic


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 23, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> love the grain on your shots



I have abandoned digital for a few months


















Zenit EM & Zenitar Fisheye


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 23, 2009)

Another photo from the old Eastmoor Young Offenders Unit in Leeds. Creepy place.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 23, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> I have abandoned digital for a few months
> 
> 
> 
> Zenit EM & Zenitar Fisheye



I'm a huge fan of this film work of yours.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


>



Beauty.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 24, 2009)

Provident: a restored Brixham sailing trawler moored in Torquay harbour.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 24, 2009)

More of Provident:


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 24, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I'm a huge fan of this film work of yours.



Your style of photography is interesting and sure to cause debate. Thanks for the comment 














Beauty Lightomatic


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Your style of photography is interesting and sure to cause debate.



I think that's a compliment, so thanks. 

I suspect there is a story behind these most recent photos, but you haven't said, and I therefore won't ask.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 24, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I think that's a compliment, so thanks.
> 
> I suspect there is a story behind these most recent photos, but you haven't said, and I therefore won't ask.



They were taken while visiting our son in hospital. He spends more time in hospital than he does at home which is a great shame. He is also interested in photography and has digital dsl and small collection of classic film cameras. I think he might want to get involved in photography as a career.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/beiretteboy/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> They were taken while visiting our son in hospital. He spends more time in hospital than he does at home which is a great shame. He is also interested in photography and has digital dsl and small collection of classic film cameras. I think he might want to get involved in photography as a career.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/beiretteboy/


He's pretty good. Be giving the old man a run for his money before you know it.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 24, 2009)

g force said:


>



WTF is a 'Sports Road'


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry about what appears to be a blank post by me a little way up this thread.  The links are there but it seems that PBase has gone down due to a power failure in wherever in America that its servers are located.  That is what the error message says when I try to log on.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 24, 2009)

a sports road is one which is faster than normal because it has lowered suspension low profile tyres and a spoiler, it's a boy racer only road


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 24, 2009)

Or perhaps it is a road for joggers, runners or walkers who are practising their sport.  The motor traffic will just have to sit behind them while they do their 'thing'.  I must admit I wondered about that when I saw the picture.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 24, 2009)

Hocus Eye, those classic wooden sailing boats are fantastic. I will have to see if I can dig out something similar from earlier this month


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 24, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> a sports road is one which is faster than normal because it has lowered suspension low profile tyres and a spoiler, it's a boy racer only road



Could just mean no speed bumps so your exotic sports car will be safe from damage


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 24, 2009)

Sunday morning Cambridge taken with Zenit EM SLR & Zenitar fisheye lens.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 24, 2009)

Careful stowpirate, if you keep using that fisheye lens you will end up dreaming in fisheye format. 

I like the close-up shots of your family, the massive depth of field is an advantage in the end product and must make it easier in use especially catching split second movement.  You are also obviously not afraid of photographing strangers from close up.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 24, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Careful stowpirate, if you keep using that fisheye lens you will end up dreaming in fisheye format.
> 
> I like the close-up shots of your family, the massive depth of field is an advantage in the end product and must make it easier in use especially catching split second movement.  You are also obviously not afraid of photographing strangers from close up.



Fisheye format is weird, once you have taken a couple of films you are hooked. When photographing strangers you have to pick your moment. The Japanese tourist group noticed I was photographing them and started to look worried. So I stopped after three photos. I did talk to one of the group explaining I was interested in the cameras and she smiled so it was OK in the end.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 25, 2009)

Was asked to photograph Hackney Youth Awards this evening. Been a while since I have taken these sort of event/gig photos. Results were a bit mixed. (these are not young people)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 25, 2009)

you must have taken more, so show us man......


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 25, 2009)

To be fair most of them have young people in, so not going to post those. Took alot of shots then ended up beeing disapointingly soft. Out of practice doing this stuff.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 25, 2009)

teuchter said:


>



Damn nice that.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.

Last one for tonight -


----------



## army_of_one (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 25, 2009)

One from this morning:





and one from yesterday morning:


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 25, 2009)

teuchter said:


>



Fantastic shot,  is this a photograph or art


----------



## army_of_one (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 25, 2009)

More craptastic snaps of Cambridge taken with Zenit EM SLR and Zenitar fisheye lens


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 25, 2009)

Love the disortion on the postbox one. I've just got a fisheye converter and it's clearly nowhere near as cool.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 25, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> Love the disortion on the postbox one. I've just got a fisheye converter and it's clearly nowhere near as cool.



What is the focal length of the converter? I am beginning to realize that the best use of a fisheye and people is to get in extra close so you are almost touching them - I can see I am going to get into trouble before long .















Taken with Praktica MTL5B SLR with 55mm f2 Super Takumar lens.


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 25, 2009)

see if you can spot where ive stitched the two photos together


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 25, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> see if you can spot where ive stitched the two photos together



The mattress maybe? Great photo


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 25, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> The mattress maybe? Great photo


If only my camera had a full frame sensor, I wouldn't have to bother with that shit


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Sep 25, 2009)

As usual - Pentax K110D and the old Pentax 50mm F1.7 manual focus lens that I am addicted to...  Apologies for so many dog portraits.  This is my stumpy dalmatian Belle.  She's mad.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## army_of_one (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 27, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> [






That army housing in pic 2?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 27, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> [






That army housing in pic 2?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 27, 2009)

Sausages !!!!

Taken with Praktica MTL5B SLR with 55mm f2 Super Takumar lens.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 27, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



A caption in the bubble maybe - interesting photo


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 27, 2009)

What bubble?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 27, 2009)

The info is that this was a call regarding a street person lying on a bench on a sidestreet off Granville. We drove by: she was covered head to toe. She looked dead. There were two firemen there, as there was a firehall half a block away. 

The ambulance came. Maybe the sirens woke her up. It was a first nations woman, with bright pink hair, short shorts, and a surly attitude. She popped awake, and staggered off, cursing the EMS people, and anyone around.


----------



## Padcore (Sep 27, 2009)

Tried to photograph some Ice Hockey yesterday.

Very hard, much harder than I thought it was going to be!


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 27, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What bubble?



The white area adjacent to the cab door.


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 27, 2009)

Listen - it takes a while for the (maximum of) 40 posts of (usually) large pictures to load every time you or I check this thread. If I switch to threaded mode so that only one post at a time appears, will that only apply to this thread and will it stay in threaded mode in future? I have linear mode set as default in my usercp


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 27, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Listen - it takes a while for the (maximum of) 40 posts of (usually) large pictures to load every time you or I check this thread. If I switch to threaded mode so that only one post at a time appears, will that only apply to this thread and will it stay in threaded mode in future? I have linear mode set as default in my usercp



Are you suggesting we post smaller images or have a maximum file size?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## army_of_one (Sep 28, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That army housing in pic 2?



No, those are houses near a field where we walk our dog. I live off post in private rental.


----------



## army_of_one (Sep 28, 2009)

Padcore said:


> Tried to photograph some Ice Hockey yesterday.
> 
> Very hard, much harder than I thought it was going to be!



Those look good. 

What type of lens were you using?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 28, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



I like this one.
(Urban has got me interested in photography.)

I know the other one is a "competition" but it would be really nice to have one thread that casual followers like myself could dip in and out of.

(It's a minor point and i am a bit gumpy.)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 28, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>




These street photos are really good I like this one the best


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 28, 2009)

Beauty Lightomatic III Rangefinder


----------



## Padcore (Sep 28, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> Those look good.
> 
> What type of lens were you using?



Sigma 70-200 2.8


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 28, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> What is the focal length of the converter? I am beginning to realize that the best use of a fisheye and people is to get in extra close so you are almost touching them - I can see I am going to get into trouble before long .



It's a .35x fisheye mounted onto an 18-55mm, but I'm not too hot on fisheye theory, so not sure it that's a 6.3 at 18mm or not. I find it nice for landscapes when I want to put a curve into the horizon, but my portraiture skills are still in the development stage.


















It also has quite a bit of edge distortion, which due to compression is harldy noticeable on the camera screen but pretty evident when I shift them to my PC. But you do get what you pay for I suppose (well I do, but Stowpirate seems to have a much better nose for bargains) and it was only 1/10th the price of a dedicated fisheye lens with automatic focus.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 28, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Beauty Lightomatic III Rangefinder


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 28, 2009)

bit of proper cornish sunset yesterday evening, from the A38 on the way back to my folks







caution!! pirates at work


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 28, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> It also has quite a bit of edge distortion, which due to compression is harldy noticeable on the camera screen but pretty evident when I shift them to my PC. But you do get what you pay for I suppose (well I do, but Stowpirate seems to have a much better nose for bargains) and it was only 1/10th the price of a dedicated fisheye lens with automatic focus.



Interesting photos. The one I have been using has similar problems. It is very sharp in the center and gets soft towards the edge. Using film metering is a real pain as it appears to amplify the light making TTL metering or even an exposure meter useless. Here is a link with some info about the Zenitar

http://www.rugift.com/photocameras/zenitar_m_fisheye_lens.htm


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2009)

tp's friends wedding

More >>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> [IM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could this be classified as a mullet?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Could this be classified as a mullet?



yes.

I'm so dead!!


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 28, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Are you suggesting we post smaller images or have a maximum file size?


Nah, just that I view it in threaded mode

Which makes me have to view everything else in threaded mode too, but never mind


----------



## cybertect (Sep 28, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> These street photos are really good I like this one the best



I was up on this one






though I am somewhat mesmerised by the light. Something about it reminds me of Philip-Lorca diCorcia's elaborately rigged flash setups for street photography

http://travelinghost.blogspot.com/2009/01/philip-lorca-dicorcia-02.html
http://mieletcannelle.wordpress.com/2009/08/17/more-inspiration-philip-lorca-dicorcia/


----------



## teuchter (Sep 28, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Nah, just that I view it in threaded mode
> 
> Which makes me have to view everything else in threaded mode too, but never mind



Actually I think it would be better to have a maximum size on this thread. A voluntary one perhaps. I like looking at it but often can't be bothered to wait for it to load and then scroll through reams of massive images.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 29, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Actually I think it would be better to have a maximum size on this thread. A voluntary one perhaps. I like looking at it but often can't be bothered to wait for it to load and then scroll through reams of massive images.



Have two windows or tabs open, and look at something else, even another U75 thread, while waiting for the photos to load.


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 29, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Actually I think it would be better to have a maximum size on this thread. A voluntary one perhaps. I like looking at it but often can't be bothered to wait for it to load and then scroll through reams of massive images.



The trouble is that small images do not really work. You can compress them and still keep most of the quality but that process takes effort. I think the problem for some is that Flickr jumps from horizontal resolution of 500 straight to 1024 except when the image is on portrait mode. A resolution 500 wide is useless nowadays.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 29, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


>



I like this one


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 29, 2009)

Taken with toy XA rangefinder camera with film developed in kitchen sink. Has anybody any tips on the best aperture setting for this camera and handling as so far I am a tad disappointed? I have tried three XA's now and all gives similar unsharp results which are no use for cropping. It could be the ultra light shutter release which introduces some camera shake or the default f5.6 I have been using  is not the ideal setting. I have read that above f8 it improves but that goes against logic!


----------



## Padcore (Sep 29, 2009)

Was taking some pictures for my college course, testing out my lighting I took these pictures.  I don't know why but I really like them, I love that treatment just now.  These were absolutley nothing to do with what I was meant to be shooting.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 29, 2009)

These photographs are of pictures made in the 1920s using the wings of the Morpho butterfly.


























These butterflies are now a threatened species, so don't attempt do this at home.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Sep 29, 2009)

Out in Bermondsey today


----------



## cybertect (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 29, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> I have read that above f8 it improves but that goes against logic!



for sharpness I would have said f8 or even f11...from memory.

bright light/fast film/flash ...those would be the thingymajigs from whatchamecallit I'd be thinking also.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 30, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Out in Bermondsey today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Endeavour (Sep 30, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Out in Bermondsey today


It's difficult to describe how that makes me feel

fragile possibly.........


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 30, 2009)

An XA film loading problem


----------



## cybertect (Sep 30, 2009)

Endeavour said:


> It's difficult to describe how that makes me feel
> 
> fragile possibly.........



Is that a good or a bad thing?  

Headed the other way up the river today. Armed with a 50mm f/1.4 instead of a 35mm f/2...


----------



## cybertect (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## dweller (Nov 19, 2009)

Switzerland - Lauterbrunnen Valley


----------

